# McDonogh World Qualifiers



## henrysavich (May 5, 2017)

My first comp I am organizing!
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/McDonoghWorldsQualifier2017

Comp info:
June 4th, 2017
Owings Mills, MD, USA

Events:
3x3 OH (3 Rounds)
Pyraminx (2 Rounds)
Megaminx (1* Round)
Square-1 (1*Round)
5BLD (1 Round)
4BLD (1 Round)
MBLD (1 Attempt)
Feet (1 Round)

* I designed the schedule probably excessively safely, so I think there are good odds there will be second rounds of these events

I really want a decent sized turnout so I am hoping y'all can come!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 7, 2017)

Nice events.
Way to far for me (IL)... wish I could.

I hope it goes well!


----------



## henrysavich (May 21, 2017)

1 week left to register!!! Hope you can come!


----------



## henrysavich (May 30, 2017)

If you want to come, TONIGHT is the last night to register. Thank you!


----------

